# Swallowed My Favorite Bait!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

My Live Crab Was Swallowed By A Bait Stealer!

This is a fun pet peeve of mine. It's "special" for me to catch a large rock crab & to use it for live bait. In the past i caught Barracudas, Jacks & Stingrays using live crabs. Using a long thin rubber band (size#19) means i don't pierce the hook through the live crab. If i catch nothing i simply let the crab go. So when i net one i'm hoping for a large strike rather then a constant "jingle". I only know of only one fish that makes my rig "jingle". To me it was a waste of a primo live bait but it's still a part of fishing. I laughed, shook my head, pulled the hook & let the bait stealer swim off. Just a part of fishing


----------

